# My 3yr quest for a Wilderness Ghost has ended!



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I love hunting big old wilderness bucks!! I've been after this Lake of the Woods (Minnesota side of the lake this time ) buck for three years. After logging a couple hundred hours of shed hunting and spring scouting, all I had to go on with this deer were a few big rubs and two really big scrapes. Last year I finally got a picture of him (very low quality) early December. This last April I started doctoring the two scrapes and cleared a spot for a ground blind. June, August, and October, I made one trip in each month and doctored the scrapes (actually just the over hanging limb). November 2nd I hung scrape drippers over each scrape, refilled them both on the 7th. Opener was the 8th. Passed on several small bucks that were hitting the scrapes. Hunted everyday for all day. Then on the 11th at 4:57 pm he walked right to one of the scrapes and immediatly hit the over hanging limb. He never got a chance to smell the scrape because I had a bullet on its way just seconds after seeing him. I havnt scored him yet, and in all honesty I may never do so. This buck should be at least 8 years old, most likely my second oldest buck ever. He should gross score around 170 gross, has 15 points, and character up the ying yang! I couldn't be happier! I havn't mounted a deer for awhile but I've decided this one is going on the wall.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great story, way to work on getting him. All of that work that went into that deer, it must be rewarding to finally get him.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great story and what a brute. Nice accomplishment! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice work! It is nice to see the hard work pay off!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Beautiful deer and great story! Congrats..... :beer:


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW   that is awsome CONGRATS fully it sure is nice to see some one that puts in all that work to get the deer he is after, you must be thrilled it all worked out for you they always say good things come to those that wait. awsome job man.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice buck!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like your holding up a dead steers head. Love it! Great buck, great story! :beer:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Great work you sure worked for your buck congrats


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Great buck man congrats!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice, way to go!!!!


----------

